# Emirates ID



## Deanne Z

Does everybody have an Emirates ID now? yesterday I heard that now people who hold the residence visa must get an Emirates ID before December, otherwise we'll get fined????


----------



## Jynxgirl

What?????? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Deanne Z

Jynxgirl said:


> What?????? Where did you hear this?


I heard this from my friend who is working in HR department in a big company in internet city. but I think she also heard it from her colleagues, but this hasn't been confirmed yet because she hasn't been informed officially. but I'm a little bit worried now because if December is the deadline,i only have a week's time to apply the Emirates ID cards for more than 15 people in my company..headache..anybody has any idea about this??


----------



## zin

Have a read over this

gulfnews : Q & A: Know your ID

Do I need to have a National Identity card by the end of 2010?

Ideally, yes. UAE residents (both Emiratis and expatriates above 15 years of age) must possess a National ID card by 2010-end to be able to perform transactions with government and certain private sector entities, though Emirates Identity Authority (Eida) officials now appear to be backing off from the plan to have every resident obtain the ID card by the year-end.


----------



## Elphaba

The official line is that all expats must have an ID card by 31st December, which is nothing new, or they will be fined...
-


----------



## katlegowaq

another pseudo tax


----------



## Yoga girl

But will it really happen? Haven't we been down this path before only to have it postponed again and again?


----------



## danjlav

My wife works for a big multinational and they are applying now, on behalf of all staff and spouses. So it looks as though they are taking it seriously.


----------



## Deanne Z

I called EIDA this morning, the operator told me that the deadline is 31st, December, but there is no document indicating that people will get fined if fail to have this ID card. If you are leaving the country soon, then no need to have this card at all...


----------



## Maz25

I think that they actually be serious about the deadline this time (though I would so love to be wrong since I haven't bothered to apply for an ID yet). My colleague tried to buy a car this week and got told to get an ID card first! That was in Abu Dhabi and they are always quite eager to enforce the law but even I was shocked to hear that! Fingers crossed that I am so so wrong and that they end up moving the deadline again!


----------



## bluester

This is not based on any facts so take it as uninformed advice... As far as I know the deadline is correct and that Abu Dhabi Emirate has already enforced this (I am on an AD visa but was able to apply for the card in Dubai). If you are going to apply, then I would do it soon and as always go early, and be prepared for a LONG wait. The form has to be typed in Arabic, which at the time I did it could only be completed by the typists at Emirates I'd. I believe that there are now some typing shops who are also authorised to do it, but not sure where these are. That is the bit that takes the longest. Once the forms are typed, going to the booth upstairs and doing the photos and fingerprints takes 10 minutes. And yes, it is quite expensive - 300dhs or so if I remember. Never been asked for the damn thing yet although I did hear it's needed to register a car


----------



## Canuck_Sens

katlegowaq said:


> another pseudo tax


I think the UAE Id card is a good idea. They are trying to merge all the info in one id card. It will take time but it is better to have the card than carrying your passport around. They will link your residency visa to the ID card.

Also, when I went to the traffic department to get my driver license they requested the UAE ID card. I showed the receipts of my application (be prepared because the whole thing is a rip off)

This is how the process goes:

a) You have to go to a typing center to lodge your application. Take your VISA (residence stamp) with you. Infinity services website provides a list.

b) if your visa is valid for 3 years like mine the cost is 340 Dhs +30 Dhs for the typing center fees. You pay the amount at the typing center and You will get a receipt+a copy of your application (don't ever ever loose it!!!)

c)Then you will have to wait to get a SMS (you need a cell or a phone so they can reach you). When you get the SMS (around 1 week but I think it is more) you can have your fingerprints taken. But You can go to any infinity center (in abu dhabi we have one at the Marina Mall) pay 100Dhs to have your application fast tracked . They will stamp the first page of your application that you got from the typing center and take your finger prints. 

d) wait some months to get your id card. Do not loose the receipts

e) Go to the traffic department carrying your country's driver license + the receipts for the UAE ID card + 200 Dhs. And they will issue your driver license on the spot

I just went through it..pay the 100 Dhs to fast track it is faster. They will request the UAE ID card for everything I believe going forward.


----------



## Jynxgirl

670 dirhams??? WOW... Going to see if I can just skid by without that.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Jynxgirl said:


> 670 dirhams??? WOW... Going to see if I can just skid by without that.


Yup... a rip off BUT you will end up paying unless you luv waiting for hours and hours. They will ask money for everything since we don't pay taxes here. This is the reality for newbies like me!!! Does it mean that is sucks to me ? Pretty much  HAHA

For you it is fine..you did not have to go through this. The UAE ID Card saga costs 470 Dhs and I hope it is one time deal. If you decide to renew your visa I hope they keep the same number otherwise it will suck

Sorry for using "suck" but it really does S*ck.


----------



## Maz25

Canuck_Sens said:


> Yup... a rip off BUT you will end up paying unless you luv waiting for hours and hours. They will ask money for everything since we don't pay taxes here. This is the reality for newbies like me!!! Does it mean that is sucks to me ? Pretty much  HAHA
> 
> For you it is fine..you did not have to go through this. The UAE ID Card saga costs 470 Dhs and I hope it is one time deal. If you decide to renew your visa I hope they keep the same number otherwise it will suck
> 
> Sorry for using "suck" but it really does S*ck.


I'm gonna go with the flow of the place and just drag my feet and refuse to get the card until I am forced to! Talk about daylight robbery!


----------



## mayotom

Jynxgirl said:


> 670 dirhams??? WOW... Going to see if I can just skid by without that.


Wow thats a bit steep, I seem to remember it been about 200AED when I did mine almost 2 years ago....


----------



## Deanne Z

Maz25 said:


> I'm gonna go with the flow of the place and just drag my feet and refuse to get the card until I am forced to! Talk about daylight robbery!


same here!! hahahaha I think this is a day-time robbery! I've already have enough cards with me. if you work in free zone, you even have to pay for 300 hundreds dirhams when canceling your entry pass card. I'm so scared that they will also charge me when my visa is expired as the same time I have to cancel my Emirates ID card??? lol I'm joking..I heard that if your visa is expired, your emirates ID card will be expired automatiically. I don't want this card only because I might change my visa early next year, applying for an Emirates ID card now is just a waste of money...


----------



## Gavtek

I went along to the Al Barsha Centre at 7.45am this morning to get mine sorted. I took the completed pre-registration form with all the barcodes I got back from EIDA a few months ago. Unfortunately, I was told that this form was no longer being used and that all applications had to be manually typed in Arabic and I'd have to wait 2 hours for that so I just left.

I can't really understand it. If you have a system that requires people to pre-register so that when they turn up at an EIDA centre they just need their form scanned, picture taken and finger print taken making the whole thing run quickly and smoothly, don't abandon that in favour of a draconian manual typing method.

I can't even understand why there needs to be a typing process if the end product is a small card, I know we're in the UAE, but why not get staff who understand English (which they probably do anyway) instead of needing to mess about with Arabic typing?

I'm just not going to bother now, I gave them my passport, residence visa, passport photo and finger prints to get my eGate card and that process took about 10 minutes in total.


----------



## Gavtek

Deanne Z said:


> I heard that if your visa is expired, your emirates ID card will be expired automatiically. I don't want this card only because I might change my visa early next year, applying for an Emirates ID card now is just a waste of money...


In that case, I'm definitely not doing it now, we're moving from JAFZA to DMCC in the next 3/4 months so will likely have to get new visas.


----------



## RPG

Have just read that "if people dont get this card they will have to pay the consequences"

Anybody know what consequences this idle threat poses


----------



## Maz25

RPG said:


> Have just read that "if people dont get this card they will have to pay the consequences"
> 
> Anybody know what consequences this idle threat poses


There are so many rumours going round that it is impossible to really tell what the consequences will be.
Last Thursday, there was a rumour going round that there is an AED 5k fine for anyone who has not got an ID card or registered for one by 31st December.
I went to the typing centre yesterday and their view is that it will be AED 100 per day!

In Abu Dhabi, residents will no longer be able to have their utilities connected if they do not have the ID card.

Just get the card - it's better than paying for any fines, which will most likely be confirmed only at the 11th hour, leaving you absolutely no time to react!


----------



## Bon Bon

It is confirmed yes about 31st Dec.
I was at the EIDA last week doing it and got that issue confirmed


----------



## Gavtek

According to 7 Days newspaper, there isn't a single government department accepting the government issued mandatory ID card as an acceptable form of identification.


----------



## AndreaMarshall

Gavtek said:


> According to 7 Days newspaper, there isn't a single government department accepting the government issued mandatory ID card as an acceptable form of identification.


What about me, theres a chance my residency might be processed (finally!) before the end of the year. 

Does that leave me with just a few days to get my card? 

This is different than a drivers license, right?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Andrea you seem lost.

You need your residency visa for starters to lodge your applciation for the UAE ID CARD. Once you get the receipts of the UAE ID application , you can go to the traffic department to request a UAE driver license (you will need your US driver license and your American Passport)

The traffic departmenti s asking the UAE ID Card...(they are forcing you to apply yes)


----------



## Deanne Z

i'm so sick of this Emirates ID card now!!!! what the hell is it used for???i have my passport, i have my Free Zone ID card and that's enough, i've had enough cards to show my identity!!! there are thousands of people changing visas , changing jobs or leaving the country everyday!! it's just so ridiculous to apply for such a stupid card and it's a waste of time and money. sigh... how could possibly i will be fined because i don't have an emirates ID card?? i'm telling them im leaving and i'm changing my visa soon, it's just useless to apply for this card which i might hold for just a few days!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Deanne Z said:


> i'm so sick of this Emirates ID card now!!!! what the hell is it used for???i have my passport, i have my Free Zone ID card and that's enough, i've had enough cards to show my identity!!! there are thousands of people changing visas , changing jobs or leaving the country everyday!! it's just so ridiculous to apply for such a stupid card and it's a waste of time and money. sigh... how could possibly i will be fined because i don't have an emirates ID card?? i'm telling them im leaving and i'm changing my visa soon, it's just useless to apply for this card which i might hold for just a few days!!!



WOW, you are indeed upset. If you read the previous post I wrote, I explained the reason is to unify multiple documents into one. However, I am not sure how they are going to achieve this, nor the time frame. 

If you change your VISA , your visa number will be linked to your National Id Card. If they ask you to have a new one that would be indeed ridiculous. 

Here at he bank the Emirated ID dept is coming I might get mine by next week with some luck


----------



## Yoga girl

I see people are getting their knickers in a twist over nothing. The Emirates ID card is just another way for the governement to make money. No one is asking for it and most places have nothing in place to require it. The press keeps coming up with renewed threats just to scare people off.
This has been going on for years...

The Blackberry thing comes back to mind.
Relax people!


----------



## Gavtek

Does anyone have a time machine I can borrow?


----------



## pamela0810

I missed my 12th December appointment too!


----------



## Gavtek

Did they send that appointment to you on the 13th as well?


----------



## pamela0810

No, I got mine on time but now that I know what they did to you, I'll use that as an excuse!  I'm calling them now to reschedule.


----------



## Nightshadow

Gavtek said:


> Does anyone have a time machine I can borrow?


Ouch, Gavtek that is truly hilarious man... wow. Did they just send that to you this morning? 

I heard on the radio just this morning that they are processing something like 11,000 applications for this thing per day, up from the usual 8,000. Im not sure if this is per typing center or overall but the lines (queues) are supposed to be ridiculously long, out into the main streets.

Im glad I dont have to rush through this right at this moment. Good luck Gavtek, Pamela and everyone else, sounds like a nightmare to be going through this.


----------



## miami_hurricanes

I got my ID card this summer and haven't taken it out of my wallet yet. I don't really know what I've spent AED 300 on. Anyway, I suppose at some unknown bureaucratic point in the future it will come in handy for something. Or, not.


----------



## pamela0810

I've been trying to call them for almost an hour and the line is constantly busy! :frusty: Looks like I'm going to have to pay them a visit!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont want to be fined 100 dirhams a day... for not having a card I will EVER use so... Who do I have to call or what do I have to do? Geez, this is a waste of my one day off tomm I see....


----------



## Moe78

I've had similar situations where a text comes in AFTER the date it pertains to! In Dubai they really think you can go back in time!


----------



## Deanne Z

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont want to be fined 100 dirhams a day... for not having a card I will EVER use so... Who do I have to call or what do I have to do? Geez, this is a waste of my one day off tomm I see....


100 dirhams a day? where did you get it??


----------



## rsinner

Deanne Z said:


> 100 dirhams a day? where did you get it??


Haha, it is just like the 700 Dhs fine people are "quoting" from 7-Days. Nothing has been announced regarding fines, so chill


----------



## Maz25

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont want to be fined 100 dirhams a day... for not having a card I will EVER use so... Who do I have to call or what do I have to do? Geez, this is a waste of my one day off tomm I see....


There is an typing centre in Khalifa Park, in AUH. It's on the 5th floor of the building next to ADTA/ Ministry of Labour. I went there earlier this week - not busy but they are super slow!

I spent 10mins waiting and then they took an amazing 45 minutes to type out the form! Requested an appointment in AUH and lo and behold, I get one in Rashidiya!!! Last I checked, Rashidiya is on the Sharjah-side of Dubai or did it get moved to AUH and no one told me! I was kidding myself when I thought that this was so simple that someone would actually get it right! Forget about the fact that she put down my address as Al Barsha and that the centre is 5 mins drive from my apartment - that would just be too simple!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maz25 said:


> There is an typing centre in Khalifa Park, in AUH. It's on the 5th floor of the building next to ADTA/ Ministry of Labour. I went there earlier this week - not busy but they are super slow!
> 
> I spent 10mins waiting and then they took an amazing 45 minutes to type out the form! Requested an appointment in AUH and lo and behold, I get one in Rashidiya!!! Last I checked, Rashidiya is on the Sharjah-side of Dubai or did it get moved to AUH and no one told me! I was kidding myself when I thought that this was so simple that someone would actually get it right! Forget about the fact that she put down my address as Al Barsha and that the centre is 5 mins drive from my apartment - that would just be too simple!!


Anyone know if anything closer to ibn battuta/marina side of dubai?


----------



## miami_hurricanes

This really does sound farcical. A friend of mine went to the Al Barsha service centre yesterday morning, queued for two hours before getting his application in ... BUT, had to leave his passport (and those of his wife and children) for an estimated SIX weeks before they will be returned. Can't imagine being abroad without my passport and surrendering it in what appears to be chaotic conditions. He said his was put in a giant pile with others rolling the inshallah dice.


----------



## Nightshadow

Maz25 said:


> There is an typing centre in Khalifa Park, in AUH. It's on the 5th floor of the building next to ADTA/ Ministry of Labour. I went there earlier this week - not busy but they are super slow!
> 
> I spent 10mins waiting and then they took an amazing 45 minutes to type out the form! Requested an appointment in AUH and lo and behold, I get one in Rashidiya!!! Last I checked, Rashidiya is on the Sharjah-side of Dubai or did it get moved to AUH and no one told me! I was kidding myself when I thought that this was so simple that someone would actually get it right! Forget about the fact that she put down my address as Al Barsha and that the centre is 5 mins drive from my apartment - that would just be too simple!!


Ah... Dubai, Dubai... I love you so. :clap2:


----------



## miami_hurricanes

Jynxgirl said:


> Anyone know if anything closer to ibn battuta/marina side of dubai?


Al Barsha ... next to the petrol station with the McDonald's


----------



## Moe78

LOL it's funny how they can't even get the simplest of procedures right here. I guess on a map barsha and rashidiya aren't too far apart!


----------



## Jynxgirl

UGGHHH... you have to leave your passport???


----------



## Nightshadow

Jynxgirl said:


> UGGHHH... you have to leave your passport???


I doubt it, that doesnt sound normal. Lets say for the sake of argument their offices go up in an unfortunate fire, they lose thousands of passports? That doesn't make any logical sense from any standpoint, especially considered that all of those thousands of people might have situations which require them to exit UAE and go back to their home country or travel for work reasons. I just cant see that being possible. Please tell me Im right...


----------



## Moe78

Nightshadow said:


> I doubt it, that doesnt sound normal. Lets say for the sake of argument their offices go up in an unfortunate fire, they lose thousands of passports? That doesn't make any logical sense from any standpoint, especially considered that all of those thousands of people might have situations which require them to exit UAE and go back to their home country or travel for work reasons. I just cant see that being possible. Please tell me Im right...


This is DUBAI! Normal is actually abnormal here. The fire burns your passports and you get deported, very normal here but abnormal everywhere else. Same thing when workers had to leave their passports with their employer. In case of a fire, you're screwed! And then they lane: yo ass!


----------



## miami_hurricanes

Jynxgirl said:


> UGGHHH... you have to leave your passport???



Be careful...

"Inundated with last minute Emirates ID applications typing centres are keeping passports for days on end"

Indian Embassy warns against leaving passports at typing centres - Emirates24|7


----------



## Maz25

Moe78 said:


> LOL it's funny how they can't even get the simplest of procedures right here. I guess on a map barsha and rashidiya aren't too far apart!


Ha ha, I think you have just solved the mystery!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Our company is changing sponsors in the next month, so if I get one now, will I have to redo it in a month? I had heard this but think that must also just be a rumor.


----------



## rsinner

Jynxgirl said:


> Our company is changing sponsors in the next month, so if I get one now, will I have to redo it in a month? I had heard this but think that must also just be a rumor.


If your resident visa changes, your ID card has to change - thats what I have read !


----------



## Jynxgirl

OH heck with it, I am not going to bother with it. Why stand in all those lines, pay this, deal with my wonderful company to try and get them to pay it back, and then be stuck doing this again in a few months when visas are sorted. 

Good luck people in that rat race getting that card 

(when I am fined out the ying yang, I will be sure to remember this post!)


----------



## miami_hurricanes

Do you think that EIDA will...

A) Announce fines for not having the card on the 1st January


B) Announce an extension to the 1st January deadline

or

C) Neither ... and everyone without a card will wake up on the 1st wondering WTF, have I been fined or has this been extended?


C gets my vote, it's Dubai


----------



## Moe78

D) cancel the EmiratesID scheme for the better, more improved and superb EmiratesID2, the revenge.


----------



## cami

following the thread here, i tried to find some official info on what's going on before starting to worry for nothing.

see for yourself:

Emirates ID application? Get in line… the night before - Emirates24|7

i think i'll wait till jan 1 as i only have to renew it, not have it issued. as for how useful it is, despite the articles alarming the expats that no services would be available if you didn't have the card, well, in one year plus, i have NEVER ever had to show it to anyone.

it's not about the card being useful, it's about us having to pay for being an expat here. at some point the cards could become useful, but they need to figure out a system to make them useful. for the time being, from what i know, there's no such system in place.

my 3.5 cents


----------



## w_man

Moe78 said:


> D) cancel the EmiratesID scheme for the better, more improved and superb EmiratesID2, the revenge.


I gotta admit .. I LOL'd


----------



## Deanne Z

Moe78 said:


> D) cancel the EmiratesID scheme for the better, more improved and superb EmiratesID2, the revenge.


hahahaha hilarious!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Does anybody know if is possible to apply for the ID whilst one is out of the country in order to meet the deadline? Or is going personally to the 'typing centres' the only way?


----------



## Maz25

dizzyizzy said:


> Does anybody know if is possible to apply for the ID whilst one is out of the country in order to meet the deadline? Or is going personally to the 'typing centres' the only way?


I would say that it is impossible because whilst someone can go to the typing centre on your behalf, they still need your original passport and visa to be able to complete the process.


----------



## Deanne Z

Maz25 said:


> I would say that it is impossible because whilst someone can go to the typing centre on your behalf, they still need your original passport and visa to be able to complete the process.


True. They need original passport. Our boss is in China most of the time and he only comes to UAE 2-3 times every year for just a few days, I've no idea how I can apply this card for him if he's always out of the country and is not staying here for more than a week. I think his kids might need to apply for the card since they are living in UAE, but they are not able to if their father is not here...headache


----------



## abhibose

Does anyone know the quickest way to get this done ?


----------



## abhibose

Also for how long do we need to give the passport ? I am travelling in Jan


----------



## philly

abhibose said:


> Also for how long do we need to give the passport ? I am travelling in Jan


It says in 7 days today NOT to leave your passport !

Also have you had an sms from DNRD about it today ????? As i ve had strange sms that can only read the last 2 lines duh


----------



## anwarm.aziz

*The Offical Site*

Guys .check following link it is the official website .
Emirates Identity Authority


----------



## Jynxgirl

_The customer must wear the official uniform of his/her homeland.

_What is this part referring to from their website under important notes???


----------



## Moe78

Meaning that when you visit their office you MUST wear your homeland's official uniform! I guess us NZers have to come in wearing Kiwi costumes


----------



## jander13

rofl i will bring back an ottoman suit from home


----------



## pamela0810

Jynxy don't forget your tassles


----------



## Gavtek

I'll dig out the kilt and get arrested for cross dressing to rub salt into the wounds.


----------



## cami

if i wear my traditional costume, will they give me the id card for free? 

http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...ith-traditional-romanian-costume-26812063.jpg


----------



## anwarm.aziz

*Traditional costume*

I'm not sure about them ..But I do like it


----------



## Moe78

@cami, what?! I thought the costume in your avatar was your national uniform


----------



## cami

Moe78 said:


> @cami, what?! I thought the costume in your avatar was your national uniform


nah... this is my december festive outfit. wait to see january 

:focus: moe, :focus:


----------



## fsharp

I went to the service point near Jebel Ali racecourse 4 days ago and left my passport like everyone else. All I got was a cash receipt for the fee paid. I was guaranteed that I would get my passport back within 7 days. I checked that with the official since I am supposed to travel on the 29th of December. Now I have just received the SMS and my appointment is on the 13th of February 2011 at a different service point than where I gave my passport (Dubai - Al Kamara)
Can I go and collect my passport now? From where though? Surely they cannot hold onto my passport for 7 weeks. I will call my embassy on Sunday to check the situation. 
Quite stressful though....


----------



## Moe78

Seriously though, leaving your passport at a typing centre? I wouldn't leave my passport with anyone but an official government rep.


----------



## fsharp

I'm totally new to this country. I've only just got my resident visa and I don't even know what a "typing centre" or "service point" is exactly. I just thought it was the local administration. Everyone was queuing up to hand over an application form, passport and money. It just seemed to be the procedure.


----------



## Maz25

fsharp said:


> I'm totally new to this country. I've only just got my resident visa and I don't even know what a "typing centre" or "service point" is exactly. I just thought it was the local administration. Everyone was queuing up to hand over an application form, passport and money. It just seemed to be the procedure.


I would advise that you collect your passport asap. It should be at the typing centre where you had your application types out. The Government has an ongoing and very recent press campaign against leaving your passport at the typing centres. I was also asked to leave my passport behind and I flatly refused - the fact that I only waited 10 mins to be served meant that there was really no need for me to leave it behind and that the typing centre was nowhere near as busy as they were claiming to be!

The typing centres only type out and send out your application. Once processed, you need to visit one of the processing centres to have your fingerprint and photo taken.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Can you request a date and time or is it just assigned??


----------



## Maz25

Jynxgirl said:


> Can you request a date and time or is it just assigned??


They just assign a date, time and place. As I found out, it's irrelevant that you specify the emirate even, as they completely ignore it.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maz25 said:


> They just assign a date, time and place. As I found out, it's irrelevant that you specify the emirate even, as they completely ignore it.


I keep going back and forth about doing this on my next one day off I have next week ... but really, why bother? They make this so difficult. So I get assigned a day when I have to work and there is no option of not going to work for some of us, what to do then??? Where is that bang the head thingy magigie...


----------



## Maz25

Jynxgirl said:


> I keep going back and forth about doing this on my next one day off I have next week ... but really, why bother? They make this so difficult. So I get assigned a day when I have to work and there is no option of not going to work for some of us, what to do then??? Where is that bang the head thingy magigie...


You just go on another day. I got given an appointment in Rashidiya - never been there before and I have no intention of going there at 6.45pm when traffic is heavy and I have no idea where I'm meant to be going. Driving 2-3 hours from Abu Dhabi is also not an option - not for an ID card!!

My appointment is on 26th Jan. I'm not in the country then and won't be back for nearly 2 weeks from that date.

Solution - I'm just going to the centre in Mussafah at some point and get it sorted out there.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maz25 said:


> You just go on another day. I got given an appointment in Rashidiya - never been there before and I have no intention of going there at 6.45pm when traffic is heavy and I have no idea where I'm meant to be going. Driving 2-3 hours from Abu Dhabi is also not an option - not for an ID card!!
> 
> My appointment is on 26th Jan. I'm not in the country then and won't be back for nearly 2 weeks from that date.
> 
> Solution - I'm just going to the centre in Mussafah at some point and get it sorted out there.


Ok, good to know that you can just change your appointment. Thank you Maz!!


----------



## Gavtek

How do you change your appointment? The number they gave me in my day-late SMS doesn't work.


----------



## Maz25

Gavtek said:


> How do you change your appointment? The number they gave me in my day-late SMS doesn't work.


I wouldn't even bother trying to call them. A few of my colleagues changed their appointment by simply turning up at their nearest centre at a time that was convenient for them and that's exactly what I intend to do.

It is pretty ridiculous that they are simply providing appointments at random times and in random locations. You'd think that since we are all expats who work that it would have registered in someone's head that we can't just leave the office and head off on a little ID card adventure at will!


----------



## Moe78

Nope, they think because they can leave their "work" whenever they feel like it then everyone must too!


----------



## stewart

The simple answer is you all should have done it earlier in the year and avoided all this.
I did and it took me a whole hour from start to finish.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Thanks Dad Stewie


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> Thanks Dad Stewie


That's ok Jynxy.
But seriously we all knew it was happening and I am just glad I got in early.


----------



## Maz25

stewart said:


> That's ok Jynxy.
> But seriously we all knew it was happening and I am just glad I got in early.


Ha ha, rub it in Stewie. You are really enjoying watching the rest of us panic. 

P.S You do have a point though. Lesson for next time...or not.


----------



## stewart

Maz25 said:


> Ha ha, rub it in Stewie. You are really enjoying watching the rest of us panic.
> 
> P.S You do have a point though. Lesson for next time...or not.


Yes a lesson for their next money grabbin scam


----------



## Moe78

EmiratesID2 you mean? you all know it's comin'


----------



## Maz25

No need to panic folks if you do not have your ID card just yet (though you might still like to queue up and register for it), cause, as my little crystal ball predicted, Deadline for ID Card Registration Extended


----------



## Jynxgirl

Thanks Maz!!!! You rock!!


----------



## Moe78

"Emiratis who have not yet registered will have until June 30, 2011 to register, Eida said in a press release on Saturday."

They don't mention if the deadline above applies to expats. They did say they have extended it for them but did not mention til when nor did they mention if there will still be penalties. It's still good news but not quite complete news.


----------



## Maz25

Moe78 said:


> "Emiratis who have not yet registered will have until June 30, 2011 to register, Eida said in a press release on Saturday."
> 
> They don't mention if the deadline above applies to expats. They did say they have extended it for them but did not mention til when nor did they mention if there will still be penalties. It's still good news but not quite complete news.


Just to confuse us all even further, check out The National's version of the story (which is ever so slightly clearer) Emirates ID Card Deadline Extended

Am I reading/ understanding this right here? Does the article say that if you are an expat that you can sort out your ID card when you renew your residence permit?

Oh well, I'm going to complete the process since I have already started (and parted company with my cash!)! I wouldn't want to be caught out twice!


----------



## Moe78

Yeah I believe it means that those whose residencies are due to expire in the next few months can renew said visas while also registering for the ID card. The extension only applies to Emiratis but does not state whether that means expats won't be penalized later on or what happens to those whose visas expire in 2012 or later.


----------



## cami

Maz25 said:


> No need to panic folks if you do not have your ID card just yet (though you might still like to queue up and register for it), cause, as my little crystal ball predicted, Deadline for ID Card Registration Extended


thank you maz! you're the best!


----------



## Deanne Z

Maz25 said:


> No need to panic folks if you do not have your ID card just yet (though you might still like to queue up and register for it), cause, as my little crystal ball predicted, Deadline for ID Card Registration Extended


phew...:clap2:


----------



## markuslives

Do they actually have the people and systems necessary for enforcement?


----------



## Elphaba

It's really very simple. From now onwards, expats apply for an ID card when their visa are issued or renewed. So, if your visa is valid for a couple more years (& rememember from 01/01/11 they will be issued for two years only, not three) you can ignore the whole matter for the time being).


----------



## Gavtek

Finally got my appointment rescheduled...... for 13th March!

According to the Gulf "News", if you don't reschedule your appointment within 2 weeks of the original appointment (even if you didn't actually receive it), you have to start the whole process again.

Can't quite get my head around the logic behind that one, except to sting people for more money.


----------



## bh_999

Ive finally had my typing done does anyone know how long it takes for the appointment sms to come thru?


----------

